# Plant ID



## xshainax (Apr 7, 2013)

I have no idea what kind of plant I have. Sorry about the crappy quality, I tried clearing it up a little. It's the one tied to the decoration


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

The picture is too bad. But tied to the decoration, you mean the one in the upper left? Maybe Anubias...


----------



## xshainax (Apr 7, 2013)

I will try to get a better photo. I have no idea, it came in a box of mystery plants. It's the one above the microsword


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Could be _Mayaca fluviatilis_, but it's REALLY hard to make much of those photos.


----------



## xshainax (Apr 7, 2013)

Cavan Allen said:


> Could be _Mayaca fluviatilis_, but it's REALLY hard to make much of those photos.


Looked it up, it looks like that.  Thank you, it was bugging me not knowing.


----------

